# Split Second Delay.



## Mariofan0 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea I hooked up my wii to a DR-MV1 DVD recorder and now my wii controls are delayed by about 1 or 2 seconds. I can not record my game play footage otherwise is there a way to make it so this split second delay doesn't actually happen.

If it were lag I would thing the game would be slow not jump 1 second after I push the button.

Is there any setting I would have to change to get the DVD recorder to not display such delays?

I know the problem is not the wii because when I unhook it from the DVD recorder it stops having the delay. I also know its not the TV because while I tested two TV's both had the same results. when I hook it up to the DVD recorder it is delayed if not then its fine.

So how do I go about fixing this problem?


----------



## Mariofan0 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm guessing here but I think the problem Isn't just the controls on on the controller for my wii but the entire image on screen is about 1-2 seconds behind the Wii itself this would certainly cause the delay as what is processing on screen is 2 sec's behind and would also account as to why hooking the wii up to my TV directly doesn't have the same problem the DVD recorder displays the whats already happened. if I were to make a guess it could be caused by using the incorrect output cable for the DVD recorder or it would be caused by some sort of setting on the DVD player itself. I highly doubt the DVD recorder is broken and I know the Wii and TV are working just fine.

Sorry About posting again...
What do you guys think could be wrong?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The DVD recorder is causing the delay. Try a splitter to send signals to both devices isntead of looping through.


----------

